
Google Ordered to Pay for News in French Antitrust Crackdown - karambir
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-09/google-told-to-pay-up-in-french-crackdown-on-news-free-for-all
======
aurizon
Ah, another attempt to attack the law of unintended consequences, I recall how
this was tried in some countries and google stopped linking and desperate
beggars hammered at Google's doors when their web traffic headed towards
zero... Take care of what you wish for - you may get it...

